# St George Island Surf Fishing



## washercan4 (Dec 20, 2020)

I am heading down with the RV tomorrow for 3 days at St George Island. Would surf fishing be productive this time of year? I'm going to bring the kayak as well maybe try for some sheepshead on the bridge pilings. Any thoughts?


----------



## bany (Dec 21, 2020)

Considering what effect the surf has on your mind and body I’d say you can’t go wrong! And a kayak won’t hurt anything!


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Dec 22, 2020)

You can catch some big red fish right now in the surf, also a black drum here and there. sheephead are doing good along the seawall and pilings of the bridges. If you have a cast net, catch some fresh mullet and use that for the redfish. You can also walk the bridges and bounce a jig or a piece of shrimp and catch flounder.


----------



## washercan4 (Dec 26, 2020)

We had a great trip. Only got to surf fish a couple of days because of the wind, But I found a good spot and then fishing was nonstop. Lots of whiting but also caught a nice black drum, flounder, ands shark. Hooked into something pretty big on live shrimp and it broke me off. All in all a great experience. I didn’t have time to put the kayak in but there was plenty of opportunity to fish from the kayak. Next time I go down I’ll try to find some fiddler crabs and definitely do some Sheepshead fishing. I was talking to another kayaker and he said he did really well catching flounder with a red jig head and a white swimming mullet gulp shrimp. I will definitely use the kayak next time I come down. I can’t wait to go back.


----------



## Jaymax3510 (Dec 26, 2020)

Might have been a big red. They are there right now.
Glad yall caught some fish.


----------

